
Dropbox Is The Best Overall Startup - sbashyal
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/31/crunchies-dropbox/
======
beggi
I don't get these awards. For example, is Kindle Fire a better device than
iPad 2 or iPhone 4S? Come on.

------
sek
How long is something called a Startup?

~~~
JoshTriplett
As long as it keeps acting like one.

~~~
culturestate
How do we define 'acting like one?'

------
kondro
It's good and all, but you're telling me that no significant innovation has
occurred over the last 5 years (since Dropbox was just a Show HN) in start-up
land‽

~~~
sunchild
Even Dropbox has stagnated, IMO. Still no granular access control. I still
can't share a document as read-only. I know they claim it's because each OS
handles access controls differently, but it seems nuts to me that I can host
the same file on S3 as download-only with an expiring link.

Dropbox is great for personal sync across devices, but it still isn't a group
file sharing solution. Again, my opinion, but I think it ought to be both.

~~~
haraball
Doesn't the "Get shareable link" feature cover this?

~~~
sunchild
Never heard of it. Spent two minutes looking for it on the desktop (right-
click I assume), and on the web interface. No dice.

~~~
skytrail
Right click on the files/folders you want to share read-only, go to the
Dropbox sub-menu, and click "get shareable link". I use it all the time. I
think it's exactly what you're describing?

~~~
sunchild
I only see "Browse on Dropbox website..." and "Share this folder..." in the
contextual menu.

I don't doubt you at all – I can see in their documentation that the feature
exists. I just can't seem to make it happen.

Update: Looks like this only works for files that are already public, as far
as I can tell. I managed to find "Copy public link..." if I right click in the
Public folder.

Update 2: What a mess! Here's the doc that explains this buried feature:
<https://www.dropbox.com/help/167> I was able to switch to the "new sharing
model", whatever that means. I still can't generate the link, though.

